# Birmingham womens hospital homebirth team



## helen1234

Is there anyone from south Birmingham and looking into having a homebirth under the Birmingham womens hospital?

if you've not heard about them they're definitely worth looking up at what they offer, brilliant team with amazing midwives x


----------



## Savannah11

I had my Homebirth with them 3 weeks ago and I cannot recommend them enough they were absolutely incredible and I'm still on a high from the whole experience!!


----------



## helen1234

Awww that's lovely.. congratulations x


----------

